# New 3x 26 hd



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Just got delivered a new 3x 26 HD purchased through a local dealer here in Canada. What drew me to the cub cadet HD version was the larger 420cc engine, thicker metal and also a rod for the transmission controls. Seems like there are a lot of cc haters on here. I looked at Ariens, toro etc but I preferred the cc. So we will see how it works so bring on the snow. I am a little concerned about shear pins but it would seem the newer models are better. Anyways pretty exited to try it for the first time.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

:welcome: Welcome to the forum from Michigan. Here is a link to your model:https://www.cubcadet.ca/en/snow-blowers/3x-26-hd/31AH5EVX596.html
It will be great to get your perspective on this HD beast! As far as brands go so far I've had Honda, Toro, Husqvarna, & Simplicily.
What's nice about this "hobby" for me it's been easy to try out different stuff and not break the bank, lol.


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Which brands have you liked the most?


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Supposed to get 10-15cm of snow tomorrow so hoping to use my 3x 26hd for the first time. See how it works


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Well I used this machine to do two driveways this evening. My guess is about 5cm of not heavy wet snow but not dry fluffy snow. Under neath was wet. I think it did pretty good. All I can tell you is this machine will love deep snow. When I went through some piles the machine kicked into high gear and threw it a pretty good distance. I was able to use gear 5 on the 5cm and no issues. We will see what the rest of winter brings lol. Did two fairly large driveways in less than half an hour.


----------



## Alden Banniettis (Dec 7, 2019)

I have the 2016 Cub Cadet 3x. I really like this machine but I have had some issues with it -mostly my own fault as I become familiar with using it properly. If you are using it on a farm, you really have to pick up all trash on the property before the snows come. I have broken sheer pins picking up pieces of rebar, sticks, rope, etc. The local repair shop sells these pins for dollars apiece so best you go online and buy a package for the same price as one pin from the dealer. And if I do not clean the machine well after use, the snow remaining inside the housing will turn to ice overnight and then sheer pins break when you try to use the auger. I have also gone through a few auger belts in the two seasons I have used the machine. Not sure why. I think sometimes the auger gets stuck which then causes the auger belt to incur a thin spot from being rubbed by its engage pulley. Once the belt suffers a thin spot, it is toast. I have found no difference in quality of belts- the expensive oem belts do not last longer than the cheapos based on my own experience. I am also already on my second friction wheel. Two seasons were enough to crack up my original rubber friction ring. This is the most annoying because you have to take half the machine apart to replace that inexpensive rubber ring! Still, I do like the machine. When it is adjusted perfectly, it will attack two-foot-high snowdrifts and throw the snow far away. But you have to keep the machine adjusted. Check cables often. Clean the machine as best you can after each use.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

FWIW, I seriously considered a CC when looking for a new machine. I was familiar with MTD and not afraid of having to wrench on one or of perceived poor quality by some on this forum. The real deal breaker was the fact that the engine did not have a proper fuel shutoff valve and no provision or real estate to install one. 

That being said, I think they are nice machines and keep us all informed regarding your snowblowing adventures. Also, if you do figure a way to install a valve, I am sure there are a lot of folks who would like to know how you did it. 

Best of luck with your new machine.


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Second use with deeper and heavier wet snow and this machine handled every bit. Threw snow at least 40 feet. Not using on a farm double driveway paved and neighbours paved driveway as well. Very impressed with this machine so far


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

post some pics of the machine, and can you put your location in your profile so we can use as reference. Thanks and glad you are happy with the CC.


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Here are some pics of machine and I am in Canada west of toronto


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Please explain the advantages of the second Impeller, thank you.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

all3939 said:


> Please explain the advantages of the second Impeller, thank you.



An opportunity for OEM to sell replacement parts when it bends/breaks !


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Well I have not had it long enough to comment and durability and reliability but man it sure goes through snow. I had one neighbour comment what the heck were you using to clear your driveway. So far I am very happy with it


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Used it today on end of driveway, frozen chunks etc. Ate right through it. Threw it 30 feet. Hard packed. No issues. So far I am impressed with this machine. No shear pin issues with end of driveway, no bent augers so far so good. I think this is where the accelerator auger really helps.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Kies2 said:


> Used it today on end of driveway, frozen chunks etc. Ate right through it. Threw it 30 feet. Hard packed. No issues. So far I am impressed with this machine. No shear pin issues with end of driveway, no bent augers so far so good. I think this is where the accelerator auger really helps.


People either seem to hate them or love them..I have seen some impressive videos of them in action.
There were many reports of the third auger shearing the pin.
Don't read about that too much anymore so that problem has probably been sorted out.
There is a video here somewhere of a member using his three stage..it inhaled alot of snow in short order.. pretty impressive



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

machines and breaking all seem to go alone with how the operator uses them
personally I've seen people break shear pins left and right while others never break a single one . operator error?? 

best of luck man


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Kies2 said:


> Well I have not had it long enough to comment and durability and reliability but man it sure goes through snow. I had one neighbour comment what the heck were you using to clear your driveway. So far I am very happy with it



Excellent. Glad it's working out great for you. Enjoy the new machine. Posts some videos whenever you get the chance. I went with what I know, which is 2 stage. I was afraid that I'd have issues with a 3 stage so I stuck with what's worked for me and what I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Kies2 said:


> Well I have not had it long enough to comment and durability and reliability but man it sure goes through snow. I had one neighbour comment what the heck were you using to clear your driveway. So far I am very happy with it


Keep these reviews coming, interested in this design myself. Esp deep heavy wet snow.


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Potential for up to 10 cm of snow in the next 24 hours so we will see what we get and will keep the reviews coming


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Kies2 said:


> Potential for up to 10 cm of snow in the next 24 hours so we will see what we get and will keep the reviews coming


You can always blow snow in front of you so it will keep getting deeper..see what she has got



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Well we got probably got 5 to 8cm of snow last night. I was able to do three fairly large driveways in about 20 minutes. This was using gear 4. Never bogged just ate right through it. My wife pushed all the snow from the front of the driveway so that stretch of snow was probably a good foot to foot and half high and about 10 feet long. No problem just ate it up. This snow blower is a beast. If your on the fence just go get one. Now this is a Canadian HD model with the 420cc engine on it. Very impressed at the speed this machine eats through snow.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Here is it's yellow brother in deep snow




Not sure which engine it has..but seems to do get rid of the snow pretty good.
Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

*Impressive*



Shovel said:


> Here is it's yellow brother in deep snow
> https://youtu.be/eNsI4GVbQYo
> Not sure which engine it has..but seems to do get rid of the snow pretty good.
> Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk



That is very impressive performance! Really good speed for the amount of snow,


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Dag Johnsen said:


> That is very impressive performance! Really good speed for the amount of snow,


Yes..that's just a random video from the net as well.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

I looked at all the you tube videos lol and that is one of the reasons I decided to go cub cadet three stage. I purchased the HD model from a local dealer who are fantastic to deal with. The HD models can only be purchased through a dealer here in Canada. Lowe’s stores etc(big box) do not sell them. They come with the bigger motor, thicker steel, larger auger housing/box and a metal rod linkage for transmission instead of cable. I also think the chute control wire/ cable is different. Like I said so far I am impressed.


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Kies2 said:


> Seems like there are a lot of cc haters on here.


Yeah I noticed that too… Seems that for some folks on this site, if you don't have a Honda, Ariens or Toro, anything else is regarded as being a cheap snowblower… Yeah sure…:wacko: I'm trying to imagine what these guys must think of me with my freshly-restored, "discontinued" 2004 Murray Brute snowblower!… :biggrin: I don't really care… All I know is that I've never had and I'm not interested in having an Ariens, much less an "asian" machine (Honda)… I'm not saying they're bad… just saying that they're not what I want. 
Since 1975, I've been clearing my driveways with a "cheap" 1975 Gilson-made Lawn Boy 826 snowblower (which is still running today) and I gave it to my daughter after buying my Brute earlier this year… Not bad for a 44 y/o machine isn't it! I say to myself that if my previous machine lasted me 44 years, now that I'm 67 y/o, my "new" Brute should be the last snowblower I'll ever need to buy!… :2cool:
Don't let the "CC" haters break up your fun and enjoy your new "CC"… It's a very nice machine! :thumbsup:

Claude. :wink:


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

Kies2 said:


> I looked at all the you tube videos lol and that is one of the reasons I decided to go cub cadet three stage. I purchased the HD model from a local dealer who are fantastic to deal with. The HD models can only be purchased through a dealer here in Canada. Lowe’s stores etc(big box) do not sell them. They come with the bigger motor, thicker steel, larger auger housing/box and a metal rod linkage for transmission instead of cable. I also think the chute control wire/ cable is different. Like I said so far I am impressed.


I cheaped out and got the Lowe's version. It works fine. Still got the 420CC engine, 3x with 30 inch cut. No heater grips or extra LED light but I only paid $1k CDN for it. A dealer model was going to be considerably more for only a marginal improvement in performance.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I can't speak for the others here, but my feeling is any machine, regardless of brand, that is well maintained and stored out of the elements, should give the owner many years of service as long as it is not abused and used as directed and not for what it is not intended for.

I will just note, that way back many decades ago, all machines, regardless of brand, were manufactured with a better overall gauge of metal, i.e. , a more solid machine.


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

I like the benefits of buying from the dealer. A little more money and in the case of the 26 inch version the 420cc compared to the 357cc from Lowe’s. Metal chute as well compared to plastic. Free delivery full tank of gas, proper pdi and in the event of a warranty issue I am sure they will take care of the customer that supported them before the customer that purchased elsewhere. They will pick it up at the end of the season service it etc. It is not cheaping out buying from Lowe’s just a different choice. How do you like your 30 inch cc


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

Kies2 said:


> I like the benefits of buying from the dealer. A little more money and in the case of the 26 inch version the 420cc compared to the 357cc from Lowe’s. Metal chute as well compared to plastic. Free delivery full tank of gas, proper pdi and in the event of a warranty issue I am sure they will take care of the customer that supported them before the customer that purchased elsewhere. They will pick it up at the end of the season service it etc. It is not cheaping out buying from Lowe’s just a different choice. How do you like your 30 inch cc


The 30in CC has been good. I don't have a huge driveway and it is residential use so I was ok with the non Pro version. I have never had issues with plastic chutes and I keep my blower clean and in a garage so even tho the metal isn't as thick as older models it should still last 20 years with care. I couldn't have beat the features for $1000 with a 420CC engine, 3 year warranty on a new machine. An Ariens would have cost probably double, a Honda triple what I paid. No complaints about performance and it hasn't broken yet.


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

jtw1979 said:


> Kies2 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the benefits of buying from the dealer. A little more money and in the case of the 26 inch version the 420cc compared to the 357cc from Lowe’s. Metal chute as well compared to plastic. Free delivery full tank of gas, proper pdi and in the event of a warranty issue I am sure they will take care of the customer that supported them before the customer that purchased elsewhere. They will pick it up at the end of the season service it etc. It is not cheaping out buying from Lowe’s just a different choice. How do you like your 30 inch cc
> ...


Yes that was a great price for that machine. The 24 inch version at Lowe’s is way more than that now. I was lucky I got a brand new last years model for not more money than the 26 inch version from Lowe’s so for me it was a no brainer. I love mine up to this point as you all can tell.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Canada is interest as they have a lot more choices and the 26 is listed as HD and 420 CC engine. That gets you a 10 hp roughly engine and that CC to width can overcome the issue stateside with too little hp for the width and extra drag of the 3X. 



You can't get that in the US. 


.It would be interesting to see weight difference between US and Canadian machines and if they really are heavier built.


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

RC20 said:


> Canada is interest as they have a lot more choices and the 26 is listed as HD and 420 CC engine. That gets you a 10 hp roughly engine and that CC to width can overcome the issue stateside with too little hp for the width and extra drag of the 3X.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An HD or Non-HD is the same quality in either country. My Non-HD model bought at Lowe's was US made. No parts or quality diffences, just configurations. Most items are more expensive in Canada....snowblowers is probably one of the few that comes out cheaper than US most of the time. 

Manufacturers sell for the few that live in the Arctic when in reality 90% of the population is within 2 hours of the US border and most places the snowfall isn't that much different than Northern US states.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Snowfall is interesting. North Slope AK gets 10 inches a year, their issue is it is wide open, the wind blows it around and they get deep drifts. Considered an arctic dessert. 

Interior AK gets less than the coastal area generally. 

Anchorage varies a lot, I think the average is 90 inches or so. We saw over 130 one year, I failed to stack the snow right and was getting blocked in. 

Valdez gets 300 a year, but it comes and goes with a lot of melting. If they get hammered and then a cold spell I have seen it 20 feet deep. Canyon dwellers.


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

So used this today and I ended up piling up about two feet of heavy wet snow on the side of the driveway length wise to see how this blower would handle it. So about two feet high two feet wide and at least 40 feet long run. Third gear all the way down no stopping. Man this thing just keeps impressing me. No clogging, stalling just clearing this heavy wet snow. Almost was slush under neath. So far no sheer pins, clogging and this was the wettest heaviest snow I have used it on. Just keeps getting better. Love it. Nothing bad to report on this snow blower.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

jtw1979 said:


> An HD or Non-HD is the same quality in either country. My Non-HD model bought at Lowe's was US made. No parts or quality diffences, just configurations. Most items are more expensive in Canada....*snowblowers is probably one of the few that comes out cheaper than US *most of the time.
> 
> Manufacturers sell for the few that live in the Arctic when in reality 90% of the population is within 2 hours of the US border and most places the snowfall isn't that much different than Northern US states.


I doubt snowblowers are cheaper in Canada than the US considering we have to pay an additional goods and services tax of 12% to 15%.


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

barney said:


> jtw1979 said:
> 
> 
> > An HD or Non-HD is the same quality in either country. My Non-HD model bought at Lowe's was US made. No parts or quality diffences, just configurations. Most items are more expensive in Canada....*snowblowers is probably one of the few that comes out cheaper than US *most of the time.
> ...


I bought mine 3 years ago but at that time it absolutely was cheaper to buy in Canada vs the US. As a dual citizen who lives on the border I priced on both sides and despite the higher Canadian taxes it was cheaper. A lot of it just boils down to the sales and exchange rate. Not excusing Canada's higher taxes but in this case it wasn't the determining factor.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Kies2 said:


> So used this today and I ended up piling up about two feet of heavy wet snow on the side of the driveway length wise to see how this blower would handle it. So about two feet high two feet wide and at least 40 feet long run. Third gear all the way down no stopping. Man this thing just keeps impressing me. No clogging, stalling just clearing this heavy wet snow.


Wow, that's awesome! Enjoy it! That must have been a fun test.


----------



## Bulldogge (Nov 1, 2017)

Best of luck with the new Blower. Enjoy


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

RedOctobyr said:


> Kies2 said:
> 
> 
> > So used this today and I ended up piling up about two feet of heavy wet snow on the side of the driveway length wise to see how this blower would handle it. So about two feet high two feet wide and at least 40 feet long run. Third gear all the way down no stopping. Man this thing just keeps impressing me. No clogging, stalling just clearing this heavy wet snow.
> ...



I wanted to see how it did with a lot of heavy wet snow as we have not had any condition like that yet this year. Was impressed. The 420cc motor bared down and there was no need to slow down or anything. I just hope the reliability of the cub cadet will be there. We will see how it handles the rest of winter.


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Well might get my wish they are calling for up to 20cm if snow mixed with a little rain Saturday here in southern Ontario. Looking forward to see how this blower will handle it. This is exactly what I bought it for. First big storm of the year as long as the weatherman is correct lol.


----------



## jtw1979 (Mar 14, 2017)

Kies2 said:


> Well might get my wish they are calling for up to 20cm if snow mixed with a little rain Saturday here in southern Ontario. Looking forward to see how this blower will handle it. This is exactly what I bought it for. First big storm of the year as long as the weatherman is correct lol.


We got about 16-18cm here. The CC ate right through it with no problems! First time I have used it this year. Maybe will get to use it at least once or twice more before the end of the season. Had been a mild winter here!


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

I love this machine, enough said


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Put it through its paces tonight. Plow came to clean up the street so heavy wet slop. Foot and half high at least as wide. Old ariens no way I would even attempt it. The cub did pretty good. Got clogged a bunch of times but man when I started to take smaller cuts worked pretty **** good. Slush pretty much sums it up. When I started taking smaller passes blew this stuff 10 to 20 feet. This is the wettest heaviest slop to date


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Slushy stuff is tough for just about any machine. An impeller kit, if you haven't already, can help quite a bit with that. Glad it got it cleared! That would suck to shovel.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Kies2 said:


> Put it through its paces tonight. Plow came to clean up the street so heavy wet slop. Foot and half high at least as wide. Old ariens no way I would even attempt it. The cub did pretty good. Got clogged a bunch of times but man when I started to take smaller cuts worked pretty **** good. Slush pretty much sums it up. When I started taking smaller passes blew this stuff 10 to 20 feet. This is the wettest heaviest slop to date


I was wrestling slush today..I was only throwing about 10 feet at times..and that is with an impeller kit.
Almost froze at the bottom and slush on top..snow and rain over three days.....no clogs though..do the impeller kit when you get the chance..that beast will shine even more 



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Kies2 (Sep 27, 2019)

Well we had some pretty wet snow this past weekend I would say about 8cm. Speed three no issues. Was definitely quicker and throwing further than any of the neighbours two stage machines. So far no issues with sheer pins or really anything at this point with this machine. Very happy with it at this point


----------

